# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Нитки DMC

## mar1na

150,151-5,152-2,155,162,163,164,165,166-3,167-2
208,209-11,210-4,211-6,221-2,223-4,224
300-6,304-4,307-2,309,310-38,311-2,312-5,315,317-3,318-3,319-12,320-9,321-13,326,327,333-4,334-6,335-7,336-5,340-6,341-4,347-5,349-2,350,351-3,352,355-4,367-4,368-3,369,370
402-3,413-5,414-4,415-5,420-9,422-3,433-25,434-6,435-5,436-20,437-19,444-2,445-9,451,452,453,470-5,471-2,472-5,498-19
500-2,502-10,503-2,504-7,519,520-5,522,523,524-4,543,552-6,553-8,554-6,561-4,562-10,563-6,564-3,580-3,581
600-2,601-3,602-9,603-11,604-5,605-8,606-6,608-2,610,611-3,612-4,613,632,640-3,642,644,647,648-2,649,666-11,676-3,680-3,699-3
701-10,702-7,703,704-5,712-12,718-3,720-3,721-3,722-6,725-5,726-14,727-5,729,738-9,739-8,740,741-8,742-14,743-4,744-3,745-4,746-3,758-6,760-3,761-2,762-4,772-2,775-6,776,780,781,783-3,791,792-5,793-3,794-5796-9,797-2,798-16,799-20
800-3,801-5,807,809-12,813-4,814-2,815-5,816-2,817-4,818-5,819,820-2,824-5,825,826-8,827-4,830,838-4,839-2,840-3,841-5,842-4,869,890-10893,894,895-2,899-2,
904-14,906-11,909,911-2,912-3,915,918-3,919-2,920-10,921-3,922,930-3,931-3,936,939,943,946,947,948-4,954-8,955,956-6,957-6,958-5,959-2,962-3,963-6,964-8,966-8,970,973-7,975-2,976,986-13,987-7,988-4,989-4,991-2,992,993-2,995-6,996-10
3011-2,3012,3012,3022-3,3024,3031-9,3032-2,3045-6,3041-2,3046-5,3047-3,3051-6,3052-2,3053-2,3064,3072,3078
3325-8,3326-5,3328-2,3341,3346,3347-6,3348-6,3350,3362,3363-4,3364,3371-11
3607,3608-2,3609-2,3689
3705,3706-2,3708,3716-2,3721,3722-2,3726-2,3731-2,3733,3743-2,3746,3747-3,3750-5,3752-2,3756-3,3756-2,3760,3765-2,3772,3773,3777,3778,3782-8,3799
3801,3807-4,3810,3815,3817,3820-6,3823,3824,3825,3827-12,3828-2,3831,3832-2,3834,3835,3838,3839-2,3841-2,3842,3844-2,3845,3846-2,3847-2,3849,3851,3852,3854,3855,3856,3858-7,3859,3860,3861,3863-2,3864,3866
ecru-8.
blanc-5
B5200-3

----------


## Linxy

Можно мне 611, 640, 3371, 3772, 3799. А будут еще нитки? потому как многих нужных номеров нет

----------


## mar1na

Юля,я еще не все вписала, сегодня добавлю и твою просьбу соберу

----------


## Linxy

> Юля,я еще не все вписала, сегодня добавлю и твою просьбу соберу


 Ок, спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## mar1na

выложила весь список , выбирайте.

----------


## Palagka

Если еще можно. По одному моточку 610,3024, 3072, 3743, 3747, 3799, 3866. И 2 моточка 3371. Спасибо.

----------


## k_elenka

Подписалась

[MOD]  Флуд (разд. III, п.3, 7, 15, разд VI)

----------


## odesida

Спасибо за темку) пока ниточки не нужны, но как только - то сразу

----------


## 453

813ого  номера у Вас много?

----------


## mar1na

> 813ого  номера у Вас много?


 4 мотка

----------


## 453

> 4 мотка


  давайте 4 как только появятся у Вас еще "маякните" мне нужно много. Я скатерку вышиваю, а там рисунок весь в голубом цвете, а скатерть большая :smileflag:

----------


## lunga

Мариш, удалила полученные заказы, пишу новый:

367
433
918,976
3022,3024
3325
3747

----------


## Ольга-Хельга

Мне нужны номера: 370,612,640,676,3011 по одному экземпляру. Сколько будет все стоить и где можно будет забрать?.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  19.01.2014 в 23:26 ----------

Хорошо. Как можно будет получить?

----------


## ksenya21

15381, 15576, 12305, 6098, 18500 по 1 шт.
куда и когда подъехать?
или как с вами пересечься?
живу на Таирово

вижу моих номеров нет....

----------


## mar1na

> 15381, 15576, 12305, 6098, 18500 по 1 шт.
> куда и когда подъехать?
> или как с вами пересечься?
> живу на Таирово
> 
> вижу моих номеров нет....


 мне кажется это не совсем нумерация DMC ,это похоже на дименшен

----------


## Ольга-Хельга

Марина, нужна канва Аида-16 серого цвета (мышиного) размером 50х50 см. можно и Цвейгарт (желательно недорого). Еще нитки № 152, 164,321,349,437, 606,608, 666, 726, 727, 729, 746. Я еще нашла три номера из вышеуказанного Вашего списка - 640,676, 783, которые мне не дали?

----------


## NATAODS

Марина ,  киньте  мне  плс  еще  642.....

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Марина, а вы канвой тоже занимаетесь или просто какая-то есть в наличии?

----------


## mar1na

151-2,163,165,166-3
208,209-6,210-3,211-5,224
327,307-2,315,347-5,334-2,368,369,312,320-9,321-10,311,341-2,318-4,333-2,335-5,355-2,340-2,304,367-2,319-12,310-23
413-5,414-4,415-3,420-3,422-3,433-16,436-4,437,444-2,445-9,453,472,498-3
500,502-5,520-5,543,552-6,553-6,554-4,562-8,563-6,564,580
600-2,601,602-9,603-11,604-5,646,605-8,608,606-5,699-2,666-9
701-10,702-6,704-5,712-4,718-2,722-6,726-2,727-3,740,741-3,742-2,745-2,760,762-4,775-3,758-6,791,792-3,793-3,794,5,769-9,797,798-14,799-20
809-10,814,818-3,820-2,838-2,840,841-5,842,893,894,899-2,890-8,895-2
912-3,992-2,992,993-2,963,966-4,964-5,956-5,936,955,948-2,943,954-8,959-2,957-6,939,986-13,904-14,938-3,996-9,906-11,920-2,987-7,958-5,988-4,931,930-3,973-5,963-4,995-6,970,947,989-4,911-2
3041-2,3046-5,3051-6,3047,3078,3032-2
3328,3347,3348-5,3363-4
3607,3609,3689
3705,3706-2,3708,3721,3750-5,3752,3755-3,3777,3778
3810,3817,3807-2,3827-10,3831,3857,3858-2,3859,3832,3834,3838,3842,3846-2,3847-2,3849,3851,3855
в5200
отредактировала

----------


## Побарабану

334-2...311...312...433-16...436-4...498-3...745-2...775-3...814...938-3...939...3046-5...3047...3032-2...3363-4...3689...3755-3...3817...3859...3834...   Вот эти цвета добавь.Спасибо

----------


## mar1na



----------


## mar1na

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.09.2015 в 17:37 ----------

151,158,159*2,160,161,162,163,164,166
208*22,209*5,210*7,211*20,221*4,223*22,224*34,225* 9
304*4,307*2,309*2,315*4,316*5,317,318*2,319*4,320*  6,326*12,327*13,333*5,335*10,340*6,341*4,347*6,355  *16,356*6,367*2,368*8,369*5
413*5,414*3,415*4,444*2,445*5,451*7,452*2,45 3,
500*4,501*24,502*11,503*19,504*14,517*9,518*24,519 *11,520*3,522*3,550*10,552*19,554*9,56 1*10,562*4,563*4
600*19,601*3,603*31,604*19,605*5,606,608*5
700*17,701*8,702*7,703*3,704*14,721*5,722*3,725*4,  726*5,727*5,728,729*9,730*6,731*2,732*2,733,734*5,  738*7,740*9,741,742*9,743*5,744*4,745*7,746*3,747*  10,754*12,760*15,761*15,772*5,775*4,776*20,777,778  *5,782,783*3,791,792,793,796*15,798
800*13,806*2,807*8,818*11,820*2,822*2,828*2,829,83  9,840*11,841*5,842*9,844*4,892*4,894*14,893*11,899  *8
900*12,904*4,905*36,907*4,909*32,910*8,911*27,912*  24,913*23,915,917*7,926*4,927*2,928*6,930*13,931*7  ,932*8,943*6,946*3,954*15,955*8,956*3,957*13,958*1  1,959*4,962*15,963*14,964*8,966*18,970*2,971*2,972  *3,973*5,986*4,987*6,988*12,989*2,991*6,99 2*4,993,996*6
3012*5,3041*5,3042*5,3047*8,3051*7,3052*6,3053*6,3  078*5
3325*8,3326*7,3328*23,3340*34,3341*30,3345*4,3346* 5,3348,3350*5,3362*7,3363*9,3364
3608*9,3609*12,3685*15,3687*3,3688*11,3689* 6
3705*11,3706*3,3708*20,3712*3,3716*4,3721,3 726*5,3727*8,3731*6,3733*3,3740,3743*3,3746*4,3747 *3,3750*13,3756*3,3760*3,3761 *6,3766*7,3768*5,3772*9,3774*6,3776* 2,3777*5,3778*8,3779*6,3782*3,
3802*4,3803*4,3804*3,3805*2,3806*4,3807*2,380 9*3,3810*8,3811*3,3812*9,3813*2,3814*4,3815*3,3817 *4,3818*6,3819,3821*3,3822*5,3824*4,3825*3, 3827*3,3831*2,3832,3833,3834,3836,3837,3838,3843*2  ,3846,3847,3849*2,3850,3851*3,3853*2,3858*4,3859*5

----------


## Nunushka

Здpавствуйте, Марина. У Вас еще можно купить  ДМС? Мне нужны 310 и 321 номера. Как заказать и т.д...?

----------


## Мама Дрюши

151-1
158-1
159-1
160-1
162-1
163-1
164-1
208-1
211-1
221-1
223-1
Итого 11 мотков

----------


## Valeria87

Добрый вечер! Есть нитки: 3865,   3774,    832? спасибо

----------


## Morning93

Здравствуйте, Марина!

Мне нужны:

Ecru
162
164
300
301
310
434
436
437
606
676
738
743
744
783
801
841
842
898
904
913
921
931
938
975
3047
3685
3722
3782
3806
3837
3854
3865

Итого: 33 мотка.

Напишите, пожалуйста, в личку, когда можно будет подъехать на Греческую и какая сумма.

Спасибо!

----------


## Кристина Kid

Добрый день! У меня есть список необходимых ниток, 33 мотка. Вы еще с работаете с DMC? Какова стоимость мотка? 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Morning93

Мариночка, примите, пожалуйста, заказ. Хочу много ниток:

1.	Ecru
2.	162
3.	164
4.	300
5.	301
6.	310
7.	434
8.	436
9.	437
10.	610
11.	612
12.	676
13.	738
14.	743
15.	744
16.	783
17.	801
18.	898
19.	921
20.	938
21.	975
22.	3362
23.	3722
24.	3837
25.	3854
26.	3865

----------


## зооя

Марина обнови список ниток. Спасибо.

----------


## mar1na

208*20,209*4,210*7,211*19,221*2,223*19,224*29,225*  7
304*2,307,309*2,315*2,316*3,317,319*3,320*5,326*12  ,327*13,333*5,335*6,340*4,341*3,347*6,355*16,356*2  ,367*2,368*5,369*5
413*5,414*3,415*2,445*3,451*5,452*2,
500*3,501*23,502*9,503*19,504*14,517*9,518*24,519 *11,520*3,522*3,550*10,552*19,554*9,56 1*10,562*4,563*4
600*19,601*2,603*26,604*18,608*4
700*17,701*8,702*7,703*3,704*14,721*5,722*3,725*4, 726*5,727*5,728,729*9,730*6,731*2,732*2,733,734*5, 738*7,740*9,741,742*9,743*5,744*4,745*7,746*3,747* 10,754*12,760*15,761*15,772*5,775*4,776*20,777,778 *5,782,783*3,791,792,793,796*15,798
800*13,806*2,807*8,818*11,820*2,822*2,828*2,829,83 9,840*11,841*5,842*9,844*4,892*4,894*14,893*11,899 *8
900*9,904*3,905*36,907*4,909*31,910*7,911*27,912*2  3,913*21,917*6,926*3,928*3,930*11,931*5,932*7,936,  943*5,946*3,954*15,955*7,956*2,957*12,958*10,959*3  ,962*13,963*13,964*7,966*17,970,971*2,972*2,973*5,  986*4,987*6,988*12,989,991*6,992*2
3012*5,3041*5,3042*5,3047*8,3051*7,3052*6,3053*6,3 078*5
3325*8,3326*7,3328*23,3340*34,3341*30,3345*4,3346* 5,3348,3350*5,3362*7,3363*9,3364
3608*9,3609*11,3685*14,3687*2,3688*10,3689*4
3705*11,3706*3,3708*20,3712*3,3716*4,3721,3 726*5,3727*8,3731*6,3733*3,3740,3743*3,3746*4,3747 *3,3750*13,3756*3,3760*3,3761 *6,3766*7,3768*5,3772*9,3774*6,3776* 2,3777*5,3778*8,3779*6,3782*3,
3802*4,3803*4,3804*3,3805*2,3806*4,3807*2,380 9*3,3810*8,3811*3,3812*9,3813*2,3814*4,3815*3,3817 *4,3818*6,3819,3821*3,3822*5,3824*4,3825*3, 3827*3,3831*2,3832,3833,3834,3836,3837,3838,3843*2 ,3846,3847,3849*2,3850,3851*3,3853*2,3858*4,3859*5

----------


## demetra3000

Добрый день. Можно узнать какая стоимость ниточек. Спасибо.

----------


## зооя

Спасибо за нитки.

----------


## Morning93

Мне, пожалуйста:

1.	162
2.	164
3.	300
4.	435
5.	437
6.	612
7.	647
8.	712
9.	739
10.	815
11.	928
12.	975
13.	996
14.	3072
15.	3837
16.	3846
17.	3854
18.	3865

----------


## nasty_girl

Здравствуйте. Можно узнать какая стоимость ниточек. Спасибо.

----------


## nataliya2009

Девочки,приветик. Скажите,у вас только ниточки или бисер тоже есть. Или можете подсказать где искать?

----------


## Yazva

Марина, а можно узнать стоимость мотка.. Спасибо

----------


## Morning93

> Мне, пожалуйста:
> 
> 1.	162
> 2.	164
> 3.	300
> 4.	435
> 5.	437
> 6.	612
> 7.	647
> ...


 И еще: 312 и 3325

----------


## ksenya21

Какая стоимость моточка на сегодня?

----------


## July888

Здравствуйте. Можно узнать какая стоимость ниточек. Спасибо.

----------


## nataly ki

347
775
744
743
722
721
166
Марина, добрый день. 
Все ли есть в наличии? И по чем сейчас ниточки?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.01.2016 в 14:51 ----------

347 отмена, нашла у себя в запасах. За остальным приду.

----------


## Валерий78

И меня  интересует  по чем нитки? Дмс?

----------


## Ольга-Хельга

Марина, добрый день. По чем сейчас нитки и когда будет обновление списка ?

----------


## Юла:)

Добрый день, Марина!
Вы еще занимаетесь нитками??? 
Скажите, пожалуйста цену на сегодня и какие у Вас есть???

----------


## Ольга-Хельга

Здравствуйте, Марина. Хочу заказать нитки:
600, 601, 603, 604
3326, 3340, 3341
3706, 3708, 3712
3802, 3803, 3804, 3805, 3806, 3819, 3831, 3832,3849, 3850, 3851,3853, 3858, 3859
все по одному номеру. Когда забрать?

----------


## nataly ki

Марина добрый день.
Отложи пожалуйста ниточки 782, 783, 963, 501 по 1 штучке.
Когда можно зайти?

----------


## Karina717

Добрый день. Можно узнать какая стоимость ниточек. Спасибо.

----------


## Yazva

Марина, добрый день! Нужны нитки: 470, 606,608,838,839,945,3779. По одному. Жду ответа - есть ли, где и как забрать.. Спасибо

----------


## Katerina Ivanova

Марина, какая есть Аида 18 каунта в наличии? Есть ли равномерка? И что почём?

----------


## mar1na

> Марина, какая есть Аида 18 каунта в наличии? Есть ли равномерка? И что почём?


  Тканями вообще не занимаюсь,только нитка

----------


## mar1na

Добрый день. Специально для новичков в этой теме выкладываю фото бирок ниток ДМС которые я продаю. Вся нитка привезена из Америки и является оригинальной. Чисто черные бирки это нитки ДМС которые выпускались до того как появились штрих коды. Два вида светлых бирок это нитки произведенные в Франции до 2009 и после 2009 года https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPkSZa29AO8. Бирка где возле номера стоит точка это ДМС меняло технологию окраски, и чтобы это показать, номер указывают с точкой или подчеркивают. Эта отметка используется до тех пор, пока не распродадут остатки без точки или подчеркивания. Потом опять маркируется просто номером.

----------


## mar1na

500*6,501*27,502*12,503*25,504*19,517*12,518*23,51  9*21,520,522*7,523*2,524*3,535*5,543*6,550*10,552*  21,553*2,554*12,561*10,562*2,563*10,564*6,580,581*  4,597*3,598*2
700*16,701*21,702*8,703,704*13,712*11,718*24,720*5  ,721*9,722*14,725*13,726*16,727*24,728,729*10,730,  731*2,732*3,733*2,734,738,739,740*23,741*6,742*6,7  43*6,744*5,745*3,746*5,747754*12,758*3,760*17,761*  12,762*4,772*3775*9,776*22,778*5,780,781,782,783*4  ,791,792*4,793*3,794*3,796*16,797*3,798*6,799*9

3011*2,3012*3,3013*5,3021,3022*4,3023*3,3024*5,303  2*3,3033*3,3041*6,3042*7,3045*3,3046*2,3047*83,305  1*9,3052*8,3053*5,3064*2,3072*2,3078*8,

3325*135,3326*11,3328*33,3340*15,3341*27,3345*7,33  46*6,3347*2,3348*2,3350*7,3362*4,3363*5,3371*3,

3607,3608*10,3609*15,3665*19,3687*12,3688*11,3689*  10

3801,3802*2,3803*3,3804,3805,3806,3807*3,3809*2,38  10*8,3812*9,3813*2,3814*4,3815*2,3816*2,3817*4,381  8*4,3819*2,3820,3821*2,3822*4,3823*8,3824*18,3825*  13,3826*2,3827*2,3828*2,3829*2,3830*6,3831*2,3833,  3834,3835,3837,3839,3842,3843,3849,3850,3851,3853,  3854,3855,3856,3857*6,3858,3859*2,3860,3862,3863,3  864,3866

----------


## Патриотка

Добрый вечер!почём нитки dmc? И если ли скидка на опте?

----------


## nataly ki

Марина, добрый день. Отложите мне пожалуйста ниточки. По чем они сейчас и когда можно забрать?
728
745
780
781
783
3350
И все ли есть в наличии?

----------


## Ольга-Хельга

Здравствуйте, Марина. Почем сейчас нитки?

----------


## mar1na

208*25,209*5,210*14,211*32,221*3,223*24,224*31,225 *10,238
300,301*2,304*4,307*3,309*3,310*10,311,316,317*4,3 19*6,320*9,322*7,321*14,325*2,326*12,327*5,333*6,3 35*6,338,340*7,341*4,347*10,350*14,351*11,352*9,35 3*29,355*45,356*15,367*9,368*18,369*12,370*17,371* 19,372*17,376,377,394,396
401,402*8,407*3,414*2,415*5,422,424,433,435,436*4, 437*2,444*4,453,,469*3,470*11,471*8,472*2
500*6,501*27,502*12,503*25,504*19,517*12,518*23,51 9*21,520,522*7,523*2,524*3,535*5,543*6,550*10,552* 21,553*2,554*12,561*10,562*2,563*10,564*6,580,581* 4,597*3,598*2
600*18,601*15,602*13,603*38,604*29,605*10,606,608* 21,610*13,611*6,612*6,613,640*23,642*8,644*4,646,6 47*2,648*2,666*8,676*2,677*4,680*3
700*16,701*21,702*8,703,704*13,712*11,718*24,720*5 ,721*9,722*14,725*13,726*16,727*24,728,729*10,730, 731*2,732*3,733*2,734,738,739,740*23,741*6,742*6,7 43*6,744*5,745*3,746*5,747,754*12,758*3,760*17,761 * 12,762*4,772*3775*9,776*22,778*5,780*2,781,782,783 *4 ,791,792*4,793*3,794*3,796*16,797*3,798*6,799*9
800*10,801*2,806*2,807*8,813*6,808*19,809*3,815*7, 816*5,819*3,820*2,822,823,825,826*8,831,832,838,84 0*12,841*5,842*7,844*6,869*2,892*2,893*19,894*13,8 95,899*8,
900*9,904*2,905*34,906*2,907*4,909*30,910*6,911*27 ,912*26,913*21,915*9,917*7,918,919,920*3,921924*2, 927,928*5,930*18,931*13,932*11,934*5,935,936*2,937 *2,938*3,943*7,945,946*3,947,950*2,951*3,954*17,95 5*8,956*2,957*14,958*9,959*4,961*3,962*15,963*13,9 66*17,970,971*3,972*2,973*4,975,976,977984*6,986*4 ,987*5,988*11,989*3,991*7,992*3,993*2,995,996*2,
3011*2,3012*3,3013*5,3021,3022*4,3023*3,3024*5,303 2*3,3033*3,3041*6,3042*7,3045*3,3046*2,3047*83,305 1*9,3052*8,3053*5,3064*2,3072*2,3078*8,
3325*135,3326*11,3328*33,3340*15,3341*27,3345*7,33 46*6,3347*2,3348*2,3350*7,3362*4,3363*5,3371*3,
3607,3608*10,3609*15,3683*11,3685*19,3687*12,3688* 11,3689*10
3706*3,36073708*13,3712*3,3713*9,3716*5,3721*4,372 2*2,3726*8,3727*6,3731*6,3733*8,3743*4,3746*5,3747 *4,3750*4,3752,3753*3,3755,3756*4,3760*2,3765*2,37 66*6,3768*5,3772*4,3774*3,3777,3778*7,3779*6,3781* 2,3782*2,,3787*12,3790,3791*6
3801,3802*2,3803*3,3804,3805,3806,3807*3,3809*2,38 10*8,3812*9,3813*2,3814*4,3815*2,3816*2,3817*4,381 8*4,3819*2,3820,3821*2,3822*4,3823*8,3824*18,3825* 13,3826*2,3827*2,3828*2,3829*2,3830*6,3831*2,3833, 3834,3835,3837,3839,3842,3843,3849,3850,3851,3853, 3854,3855,3856,3857*6,3858,3859*2,3860,3862,3863,3 864,3866

----------


## Ко

Мариночка мой заказик:
310, 311, 322, 407, 720, 721, 722, 823, 3041, 3042, 3325, 3328, 3712, 3755, 3756, 3772, 3774, 3779, 3825, 813, 
Все по одной

----------


## Morning93

Примите, пожалуйста, мой заказ:

164
712
779
996
3846
3854
3864
3865

И когда мне можно подъехать (на Греческую)?

----------


## Патриотка

Заказ

----------


## Irinqa

Марина,примите заказ:
317,333,320,335,341,351,368,369,353.
413,414,415,433.
550.
611,613,642,647,676.
718,739,746,754,762 (2шт),772,775,776,783.
813,818,801,822,827.
3325,3326,3354,3362.
3713,3716,3756,3799.
Пожалуйста, сообщите в личку когда и где забрать. 
Спасибо.
телефон в репке.

----------


## demetra3000

Можно узнать цену? Спасибо

----------


## 453

Здравствуйте Марина :smileflag:  Нужны ниточки 150, 167, 347, 414, 415, 680, 762, 975, 3041, 3345, 3347, 3688, 3727, 3743, 3756, 3799, 317, 3740, 318, 3350, 413, 543, 3328, 3687, 3726, 3865. Скажите,пожалуйста, какие у Вас есть номера и , конечно же цену :smileflag:

----------


## demetra3000

Марина, здравствуйте. Хочу заказать нитки:
310,321,353
433
518
726,739,743
809,818,820
938,948,988
3348
3708,3776,3778
3823
Все по одному моточку. Когда и где можно забрать?
Спасибо.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.08.2016 в 10:10 ----------

я ящик почистила, жду сообщения. Спасибо.

----------


## Пурзилка

Добрый день, обновите, пожалуйста, список номеров ниток, имеющихся в наличии.

----------


## July888

Марина, подскажите пожалуйста, где в центре можно забрать ниточки?
Спасибо.

----------


## зооя

Можно узнать цену? Спасибо

----------


## Yazva

Марина, привет. Хочу ниточки: 151*3, 153*3, 165,472,3354, 3731,3740,3819,3832,3833,3865*2, 3866*2. Скажи, плз, есть  ли все и почем. Спасибо

----------


## mar1na

Mill Hill номера 00143
                      00161
                      00167
                      02011
                      02017
                      02022
                      02026
                      03016
                      03025
                      03037
                      42027
                      10030
                      18081
                      16010
Kreinik             150V#4
                      421#4
                      011HL#4
                      101#4
                      009#4
                      032#4
                      002#4
                      005#4
                      202HL#4
                      028#4
                      3228#4
                      001HL#4
                      002P Gold Cable
                      850#4
                      9294#4
                      019 8braid
                      153V#4

----------


## Ко

А цены?

----------


## MooN28

добрый вечер. Мариночка можно такие ниточки :312, 334, 336, 3325, 3755, 3841, и бланк (белый)

----------


## Каллисточка

Мариночка, отложите мне пожалуйста для стрекозюки 211 и 415 и 844. Заберу уже наверное все вместе с трежерс. Спасибо

----------


## mar1na

208*25,209*4,210*14,211*32,221*3,223*23,224*31,225 *5,238

305,307*3,309*3,310*3,315*2,317*2,320*6,321*8,322* 6,333*4,326*12,327*5,335*5,338,340*7,341*2,347*9,3 50*13,351*9,352*7,353*27,355*45,367*8,368*18,369*1 0,370*17,371*19,372*17,376,377,394,396

400,402*6,413*4,415*2,424,436*4,445*4,451*5,470*2

500*3,501*24,502*12,503*25,504*20,517*12,518*23,51 9*16,522*7,523*3,524*2,535*5,550*8,552*20,553*2,55 4*12,561*10,562,563*10,564*6,581*3,598

600*18,601*14,602*13,603*38,604*29,605*9,606*2,608 *22,610*12,611*4,612*5,642*7,644*5,646,666*8,677*4

800*9,806*2,807*8,809*3,813*3,815*7,816*4,818*19,8 19*5,820*2,825,826*7,831*2,832,838,840*12,841*4,84 2*5,844*6,869*2,891*2,892,893*14,894*13,895,899*6

3011*2,3012*3,3013*5,3033*3,3046*2,3047*5,3051*6,3 052*8,3053*5

3325*11,3326*11,3328*30,3340*30,3341*27,3345*5,335 0*6,3362,3363*5

3608*9,3609*14,3685*19,3687*11,3688*10,3689*10

----------


## mar1na

меланж по 10 гривен, металлик по 27
 284z-83гр.

----------


## Marinochka

Мариш, а что из металлика есть?

----------


## demetra3000

Меня тоже интересует что есть из металлика?

----------


## mar1na

все что есть на фото в наличие.

----------


## mar1na



----------


## demetra3000

Какая стоимость органайзера?

----------


## Ольга-Хельга

Марина, здравствуйте. Вы еще занимаетесь нитками ДМС?

----------


## mar1na

да и не только ими

----------


## Валерий78

Добрый день Марина . Нитки ДМС можно заказать. И какая цена моточка?

----------


## mar1na

> Добрый день Марина . Нитки ДМС можно заказать. И какая цена моточка?


  9,5,но не все в наличии.

----------


## Irinqa

Марина,Мне нужны нитки DMC Pearl Cotton № 8 и № 12.
Такие бывают? и цена

----------


## mar1na

> Марина,Мне нужны нитки DMC Pearl Cotton № 8 и № 12.
> Такие бывают? и цена


 под заказ из сша

----------


## Ко

Марина, а есть наборы Мил Хил еше в наличии?

----------


## mar1na

> Марина, а есть наборы Мил Хил еше в наличии?


 да

----------


## Ко

> да


 а какие мариша и почем

----------


## mar1na

> а какие мариша и почем


 легче  в вайбер 0679227235[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  22.11.2017 в 10:12 ----------

----------


## mar1na

[/ur
l

----------


## mar1na



----------


## demetra3000

какая цена на игрушки Милл Хилл?

----------


## mar1na

> какая цена на игрушки Милл Хилл?


 170

----------


## Ко

мариша, а есть наборчики на канве милл хилл и еще чашка капучино почем. и мариш, а крейник есть и какой

----------


## mar1na

> мариша, а есть наборчики на канве милл хилл и еще чашка капучино почем. и мариш, а крейник есть и какой


  Чашка 310, крейник какой номер?

----------


## Ко

> Чашка 310, крейник какой номер?


 мариш номера не помню, золотистій какой нибудь, а милл хилл на канве есть

----------


## mar1na

> мариш номера не помню, золотистій какой нибудь, а милл хилл на канве есть


 0679210061

----------


## lunga

Мариш, приветик. Есть такие ниточки? Если что, можешь собрать для меня  :Vvenkegif:

----------


## 453

Здравствуйте Марина. С праздниками Вас прошедшими  :smileflag: . И у меня есть сразу же просьбочка, очень нужны ниточки
168;300;370;413;452;730;733;780;781;822;831;833;92  7;939;3012;3770;3820;382;3827;3828;3864.
Если у Вас что то есть буду очень рада  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

Марина, добрый день!
Нужны ниточки ДМС 666 и 310. Есть в наличии, по сколько моточков есть и какая цена?
Занимаетесь только нитками или иголки, пяльца тоже можно заказать?

----------


## mar1na

> Марина, добрый день!
> Нужны ниточки ДМС 666 и 310. Есть в наличии, по сколько моточков есть и какая цена?
> Занимаетесь только нитками или иголки, пяльца тоже можно заказать?


 Добрый.Увы нет

----------


## mar1na

В наличии цена 310

----------


## mar1na



----------


## Tanechka.Tanyusha

Здравствуйте, что-то умерла темка... Вы еще занимаетесь ниточками?

----------

